# Master Corporal Marcie Lane and Daughter: Hero Photos



## leroi (5 Mar 2010)

A video about Lane's life after the death of her fiance, Master Corporal Scott Vernelli, March 20, 2009.

There's some film footage of Vernelli taken from Afghanistan before his death.

Warning: it's tear-inducing.

http://www.youtube.com/user/CBCtv#p/a/0A61F8458208A15C/1/VTinCksEc74


----------



## mariomike (5 Mar 2010)

These are our finest Canadians.


----------



## Occam (5 Mar 2010)

leroi said:
			
		

> Warning: it's tear-inducing.



That, I'm sure, is the understatement of the evening.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Mar 2010)

Stupid allergies.


----------



## Scott (6 Mar 2010)

Wow. Just, wow. Must have the same allergies as you Kat.


----------

